# Future Of Vaping



## Hein510 (24/2/14)

So what has the future got in store for the vaping community?

Here's a couple of guys opinions.

*electronic-cigarette-predictions*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick (24/2/14)

Interesting - and I agree with the mesh prediction - nobody really messes with mesh anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

Very interesting indeed. Thanks for posting


----------



## Andre (24/2/14)

Very interesting. One blogger said:

_Bottom feeders may make a comeback. Vaping always goes in circles and the bottom feeder is the last style of mod that has not had its resurgence. I have seen more and more people at vape meets using them. When China clones the REO - you know they are back._


----------



## andro (9/3/14)

Thanks for posting . Even if i think will be bigger ......


----------

